# dreamweaver mx 2004



## Dawn marie (Mar 1, 2006)

I had my computer wiped and had to re-install dreamweaver,now when I upload html files it says ther uploaded to the site. But when I go to the site to check the changes are not there?

any suggestions?
Thanks Dawn


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2006)

Do the modification dates of the files on the server indicate that they were actually updated?

If so, it could be a browser cache problem -- try emptying the cache in your browser, quit, restart the browser, and see if the changes appear.


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 1, 2006)

The modification dates are correct and the cache is not the problem either. And it couldent be the browser because it was just installed. I hit the connect button and appears to be fuctioning properly but I don't know where the information is going.

Thanks and any other sugestions?
Dawn


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2006)

If the modification dates on the server reflect the correct local modification dates, then the files have been updated on the server.  How are you connecting to the server in order to verify the modification dates?

Can you connect and upload via FTP or SFTP?

What do you see if you access the site from a different computer?  If you don't see the changes on the other computer, I would suspect that either a) the files weren't actually uploaded to the server via Dreamweaver, b) the cache is reflecting the old site, or c) somehow some links in your uploaded pages were changed and do not point to the correct pages.

Other than that, I'm at a loss as to why the changes aren't reflected.  Can you post a link to the site, and describe how it's supposed to appear?


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

"Can you post a link to the site, and describe how it's supposed to appear?"
http://www.JasonThurber.com
go to the "Terms" page and the word TERMS is in red it should be in black, and where it says "airlinesor" it should say "airlines or".
I can't change any thing on the site this point.
"c) somehow some links in your uploaded pages were changed and do not point to the correct pages."
How would I check make shur they were pointed to the correct pages?
And I upload via FTP.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

Its hosted by Yahoo Small Bussiness web hosting(If it helps).
Dawn


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, the HTML code for the page definitely reflects how it appears -- "Terms" is defined as being red in color, as given by this bit of CSS:

.style13 {
	color: *#FF0000*;      _<---- that's definitely red!_
	font-weight: bold;
}

This is the file that the "Terms" page is being rendered from:

http://www.jasonthurber.com/terms.html

Is that the page you're editing and updating?


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

yes

...

This is the code thats there now.(Its there on the internet)
(style13"><font color="#FF0000"

This is the code that I need to be there.(Its there in Dreamweaver)
(style13"><font color="#000000")


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 2, 2006)

I see -- however, the code on the server does not reflect that.  It's still the old "red" code.

Are you sure your login information (username/password for the hosting site) is correct in Dreamweaver?  It sounds like the pages you're editing locally just aren't being uploaded to the server.

Verify that your login settings are correct for the server, and try to connect to the server a different way (like, with Transmit or Fetch or some other FTP client).  If you can login with an FTP client and see all the files on the server, try uploading the new page with the FTP client instead of Dreamweaver.

As far as I can see, though, the pages you're editing are NOT getting uploaded to the server.  Does Dreamweaver show any errors when you try and connect?  Can you explain the uploading process, step-by-step, when you're trying to upload the pages with Dreamweaver?

Also, can you verify that you're connecting to the "www.jasonthurber.com" server?  It may be that you're connecting to a different server and uploading the pages there.

I'm at a loss here -- the pages are simply not getting uploaded to the server it seems...


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

"Are you sure your login information (username/password for the hosting site) is correct in Dreamweaver?"
I fairly new to dreamweaver, so how do I do this?

"Can you explain the uploading process, step-by-step, when you're trying to upload the pages with Dreamweaver?"
It just says include dependent files(yes) and then it says connecting to JasonThurber.com and thats it.

"Also, can you verify that you're connecting to the "www.jasonthurber.com" server? It may be that you're connecting to a different server and uploading the pages there."
How would I check this.

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 2, 2006)

Under your "Sites" in Dreamweaver (Sites > Manage Sites), highlight the site, then click "Edit".  Click the "Advanced" tab, then select "Remote Info" in the left-hand sidebar.  Does the information there reflect the correct information to connect to the server?


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

It looks wright to me it says access: local/network


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 2, 2006)

Leave the existing files alone for a sec.  Can you upload a new file?  Try creating a new HTML page, just a blank one, and name it "test.html" or something that doesn't currently exist on the site.  See if you can upload this file to the site, and then view that file in a web browser.

Alternatively, download Interarchy, the FTP client, from here.  

Run Interarchy.  Open the "Transcript" window, which shows you the specific commands being sent to the server and the responses you get back, by selecting Window->Transcript.

Try opening an FTP connection using Command-E, or File->FTP->FTP Listing....  Use the same information for Username and Password that you use in Dreamweaver.  Now try dragging and dropping that test file (test.html, or whatever you called it) into the Interarchy window.  If it doesn't upload correctly, copy and paste the lines that appear in the Transcript window so we can see it.  If it does upload correctly, then your FTP connection in Dreamweaver is definitely screwed up.


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 2, 2006)

"Can you upload a new file?"
I can't upload at all. When I try to do the whole site while its connecting it goes thro some of the files, it dosent go thro all the files. Like when it says its connecting I don't see it reading any of the files. Where before you could see it reading.


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 2, 2006)

OK.  It sounds like you should follow the suggestion a couple of us have made, and make an FTP connection using something other than Dreamweaver.


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 3, 2006)

Im going to re install dreamweaver how should i connect to my site to get my old files?

I defined my site and it uploaded the files the same way the changes are still not there for some reason it wont connect to the server. And I don't know how to make FTP connection using something other than Dreamweaver.


----------



## Trip (Mar 3, 2006)

Go to: http://www.panic.com/transmit/
Download Transmit (shareware so it's free to use), connect to your ftp server.

It's that simple. I use it everyday and have come to love it.


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 3, 2006)

"Download Transmit (shareware so it's free to use), connect to your ftp server."
How do I make it connect me to my site? And how will this make the files upload?
I don't know how to use this.

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 3, 2006)

Your yahoo server may not be updating/refreshing. Have you called their support?

To use Fetch or Transmit you need these things:

HOST (usually ftp.insertservernamehere.com)
USER (usually provided by your host)
PASSWORD (self explanatory)

If you are uploading via a web browser there might be an issue with the browser you're using not functioning with yahoo properly. Have you tried Safari, Internet Explorer and Firefox to see if any of these browsers work?


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 3, 2006)

Server said:
Your FTP session could not be opened.
If you continue to have problems, please visit:
http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/webhosting/gftp/

This is what it said when I did it.

"Have you tried Safari, Internet Explorer and Firefox to see if any of these browsers work?"

I use Safari,Internet Explorer and Firefox.

Dawn


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 6, 2006)

Dawn, you have very specific instructions from me on page 2 of this thread on how to download and run Interarchy, and how to open a connection using it.  If you want to follow those, you can see whether your problem is with Dreamweaver, or with the account itself.  Otherwise, you should probably get in touch with Yahoo! Small Business.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 6, 2006)

Some hosts allow ftp access and others have web-only access. It could be that yahoo is a web-only ftp access site.


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 8, 2006)

never mind I fixed it. Thanks for all the help.

-Dawn


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 8, 2006)

So what was the answer in the end?


----------



## Dawn marie (Mar 8, 2006)

Something with dreamweaver was not allowing it to connect I had to deleate dreamweaver and set everything up again.

-Dawn


----------

